# Big Dig RC Indoor Rock Crawling Course



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

We now have an indoor "Rock Crawling Course"! 20 tons of rocks were dumped inside this week. There is a hill climb area, 10' suspension bridge and courses for the comp crawlers as well as the "Scale" vehicles. Bring your crawlers!

The Store is in Stoneboro PA. 2 miles off I-79, exit 130, HWY 358
Address 482 Stoneboro Lateral Rd. Stoneboro, PA. 16153
1-724-376-2379

http://www.bigdogrc.com


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

where in the store do you have it, and for how long.
how much to come and test on it?
will there be any racing events on it?


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

It's in the back section of the building, right now the area is about 20' x 20'. the plan is to keep it year round. We also have a big outside area that will be built up for crawling. There is no charge to test yet because it's not done. We should have it mostly done by May. We plan to have a suspension bridge that goes up 20' to the ceiling! We'll probably have 1 or 2 monthly events for prizes.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

thank you john, i know some one who has a crawler.


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

We added another 1000lbs. of rock and the suspended roadway to the ceiling is done! The roadway is 2' wide and about 40' long with 3 turns and a turnaround at the top about 15' in the air. 

The crawler track will be open whenever the store is, we're thinking of having a regular competition every 3rd Sat. Start time would be 11:00am


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

There is some video of the crawling course under the dirt oval thread, we'll try to get it over here also. we're planning on doing our first event on May 26th, 11:00am. With no entry Fee, stay tuned for details!


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

might come to watch?


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

We had another 10+ tons of rock dumped inside. Thanks goes out to Ryan and family for moving them around, we now have good courses for scalers and comp vehicles. Still looking at May 26th for our first event!


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

FIRST EVENT

May 26th, doors open at 10:00am event starts at 11:00am
FREE entry if you bring at least 10lbs. of rock!!! 
Big Dog Bucks, Prizes and food specials


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

1st Rock Crawling Event this Saturday! Free entry if you bring rocks! Will have several drivers that have competed, to help if you need it. Store opens at 10:00am, competition begins at 11:00. Novice class for the new drivers.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

hi john i hope you have a nice turn out for the first rock crawler com.
i hope some day i can get down to watch someday.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

john how did the first rock crawling contest go?


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

The first event went good, we started at 11:00 and were done around 3:00
We need to have a regular monthly event to keep the interest up and grow the participation. We're thinking the 3rd Sat. of each month.
We have 6 or 7 different RTR Rock Crawlers in the store, still to early to tell what the most popular one is. 
Will keep you posted!


----------



## SlowRCride (Oct 6, 2005)

A couple crawlers stopped by on Sunday while I was there racing. They were alot of fun to watch. I didn't know the guys but they definitely knew what they were doing. Amazing! I have been eyein them up over the past year or so, would love have one someday. 
Here's a couple pics and a video......

























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHhAX_UvH18&feature=youtu.be


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

how is a r/c rock comp. judged ?
time or points?


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

It mostly points, you get points for mistakes like needing to back up or rolling over. The one with the least points wins. The scale crawlers get minus-points for scale details like a winch, so they start the competition below zero. 
If you google SORRCA you should find details


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

edward 2 said:


> how is a r/c rock comp. judged ?
> time or points?


Most places usually do time and points. You typically have 10 gates to pass thru in "x" amount of time, usually 7min to 10mins for the course.

Not sure if that how you guys run the comps there, but that how they were when I used to run them for the past couple years before I got into racing.

Example:
Use Reverse +1
Hit a Gate +10
Roll Over +5
Touch (if you had to pickup to reset truck) +10
Progress thru each gate -1
Time left -1pt for each min left.


----------



## crazydave76 (Nov 21, 2010)

chris, thats how Ryan was judging the comps, although right now it's more for fun than being completely serious.

If you check over rccrawler.com and look in th Regional/Pennsylvania section, he's there under the user Tin Soldier. Plus he has a posterboard ad at the shop by the crawler course.


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

At the time of comp crawling at Ryans we were going by the score sheets from rccrawler.


----------



## freaksofnature (Dec 30, 2010)

i know that ryan aka tin soldier is 1 of the main admins over at http://www.eparccrawlers.com/forums/forum.php which is a pa crawling club


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Next indoor event at Big Dog RC is Sat., August 25th!
Doors open at 10:00 am, Event starts at 11:00am


----------



## crazydave76 (Nov 21, 2010)

Just 2 more days.


----------



## crazydave76 (Nov 21, 2010)

Getting close to being done with my crawler. Need to finish some minor details like the body and program the ESC. Runs good though. Using a Venom 1300mah 3s LiPo mini pack for Traxxas 1/16 cars/trucks. Just velcroed it to the battery tray.:thumbsup:


----------



## crazydave76 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Next comp coming up.*

Comp crawl coming up 9-22-2012. Starts at 11 and goes until ? . 

Gonna bring my new crawler up for the first time. Don't expect to do very good, but I'm new to the whole crawling thing, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

We have another load of rocks moving into the building tomorrow. 

Winter series starts soon!

Tough Truck competition coming up in March!


----------



## crazydave76 (Nov 21, 2010)

Comp is this Sat (9-22-12). Starts @ 10 am. 5-6 good sized rocks will be your entry fee. Last practice comp before the series starts in Oct.


----------



## crazydave76 (Nov 21, 2010)

Scored a 59 in the comp yesterday. Good for 4th place out of 8. Found I need to move some weight around a little. Need more in the front tires and moved the battery to the front.:thumbsup: 

Going to have to take some drag brake out so I don't flip over when I stop on downhills.


----------



## crazydave76 (Nov 21, 2010)

Next comp is 10-27-12. This is the first comp in the series.

Hoping to have the doors open at 8 am, with the comp to start at 9 am.

Tough Truck comp will be in April, not March, as stated before.


----------



## donhoejr (Nov 9, 2010)

tough truck comp.....Please tell me more!!!! That something I can see myself doing.:thumbsup:


----------



## crazydave76 (Nov 21, 2010)

donhoejr said:


> tough truck comp.....Please tell me more!!!! That something I can see myself doing.:thumbsup:


Don, think Top Truck Challenge (Fourwheeler Magazine), but for RC. Here's a link to give you an idea of what it's all about.

http://keystone-rc.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=47


----------



## donhoejr (Nov 9, 2010)

Anyone at bigdog looking to trade my 2wd mostly stock slash (well stock eletrics)for a redcat rs10? I want to get into rockcrawling badly and with xmas and 5 kids it wouldnt be till next yearpm me if you know anyone...


----------



## crazydave76 (Nov 21, 2010)

Don, don't waste the money. If you are going to get a good one, get the Axial SCX 10 Honcho RTR. Or a Losi Night Crawler. 

That RS10 is considered a super class rig because of the rear-steer.

And it is allergic to water.


----------



## donhoejr (Nov 9, 2010)

thats a bummer. I read alot of good things about it. But being I have no rock crawling time under my belt I really cant argue.


----------



## crazydave76 (Nov 21, 2010)

Don, 2 other site's you can check out.

Www.keystone-rc.com and www.rccrawler.com

Rccrawler has tons of info and keystone will help with local events in PA & OH.


----------



## donhoejr (Nov 9, 2010)

thanks dave , this is going to be a adventure. My son wants to trade his hurricane for a axial scx10 now also. I guess its time to turn the page. That axial would be a class two right?


----------



## crazydave76 (Nov 21, 2010)

donhoejr said:


> thanks dave , this is going to be a adventure. My son wants to trade his hurricane for a axial scx10 now also. I guess its time to turn the page. That axial would be a class two right?


Yes, but you could also run it as a class 1 scaler. But most of us run in class 2.


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

Don, if your going to do any COMPs and some serious crawling then you should look into Venom Creeper or Axial AX10. 

Check out my Creeper vids on Youtube under "snwchris" 
My Creeper was stock everything, other than using Traxxas Driveshafts and Steel Yokes. I added the DIG unit towards the end of owning before I sold it.


----------



## donhoejr (Nov 9, 2010)

snwchris said:


> Don, if your going to do any COMPs and some serious crawling then you should look into Venom Creeper or Axial AX10.
> 
> Check out my Creeper vids on Youtube under "snwchris"
> My Creeper was stock everything, other than using Traxxas Driveshafts and Steel Yokes. I added the DIG unit towards the end of owning before I sold it.


Thanks chris, Ill check it out. I still on the fence on weather i want to go full comp or more class 2.:thumbsup:


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

What class are you looking at??? Comp 2.2, Scaler 2.2 or Super

super class gets expensive especially in tires and servos


----------



## donhoejr (Nov 9, 2010)

snwchris said:


> What class are you looking at??? Comp 2.2, Scaler 2.2 or Super
> 
> super class gets expensive especially in tires and servos


scaler 2.2 for jr and I. class 2 trucks.:thumbsup:


----------



## crazydave76 (Nov 21, 2010)

Don, all I can say is come to the comp on Oct 27th. See what everyone else is running. Get ideas and go from there.

Mine is a Axial SCX10, class 2, 1.9 scaler.


----------



## donhoejr (Nov 9, 2010)

were coming out saturday to pick up the axial ridgecrest. Were very excited. maybe well see you there.:thumbsup:


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

Don if your looking for some places local, check out the rocks under the Smolen Gulf bridge, awesome rock crawling area. Another good place is the Rock Garden at Lake Shore Park.


----------



## donhoejr (Nov 9, 2010)

got our new axial ridgecrest today! Awesome is the only word I can use. Did some crawling today at bigdogs track. Jr is loving it.


----------



## donhoejr (Nov 9, 2010)

theres a few pics I took of the rock crawling coarse http://www.flickr.com/photos/donhoepics/sets/72157631774514281/


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

This Saturday we open at 8:00am for the first Rock Crawling Event!


----------



## crazydave76 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Scores from Sat's Competition*

Class 2 Scaler:

Course #1
1. Adam 1
2. Johnny 54
3. Rich 72
4. Ryan 76
5. Danny 80
6. Dave 82
7. Harry 82
8. Josh 82
9. Eli 86
10. Chris 89
11. Nick 93

Course #2
1. Adam 14
2. Ryan 34
3. Josh 36
4. Rich 38
5. Chris 41
6. Dave 42
7. Eli 44
8. Danny 44
9. Nick 47
10. Johnny 48
11. Harry 52

Totals for the day
1. Adam 15
2. Johnny 102
3. Ryan 110
3. Rich 110
4. Josh 118
5. Danny 124
5. Dave 124
6. Eli 130
6. Chris 130
7. Harry 134
8. Nick 140

Class 3 Scalers:

Course #1
1. Ryan +19
2. Adam +39
3. Josh +47

Course #2
1. Ryan -2
2. Josh +13
3. Adam +57

Totals for the day
1. Ryan +17
2. Josh +60
3. Adam +96



I tied for 5th in class 2. Not bad for a first time.


----------



## crazydave76 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Course work days.*

Have 2 days of course building/maintenance coming up.

Wed Nov 14 @ 5pm and Sat Nov 17 @ 10am.

Going to build some different obstacles that are movable for different challenges.


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Next Event Saturday, November 24th. Doors open at 8:00am

Big Dog RC pays out "Big Dog Bucks" to all drivers, even if you finish last!
If you didn't receive you payout from the first event, find John, Robin or Ryan at the next event.


----------



## crazydave76 (Nov 21, 2010)

Did some work to the course tonight. Made some lines that are a little more class 2 friendly. Also set up a couple winch points that will be used as mandatory points for class 3.

Not quite done with the redesign. Need to go back up Sat to finish the work.


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Some good close races tonight to finish up the 3rd - Fall points Series for the Dirt Oval and OffRoad!
Congrat's to the winners and more important all the participants!

Some races were won on the last race by 1 point!

The winter series will start after the 1st of the year, stat tuned for details on a special "Holiday" race.

All the Swap Meet people I talked to said they made some good deals, next Swap Meet will be in May. 

We will be racing Wed. the 21st, regular schedule, expect a big turnout with Turkey Day on Thurs.!
Black Fri. we open at 12:00 noon, carpet racing at 6:30


***Sat. we open at 8am Rock Crawling at 9:00am****


----------



## crazydave76 (Nov 21, 2010)

*New Layout.*

New course looks good. Much more class 2 friendly while still being a challenge. Multiple lines, so 2 courses can be run at 1 time. And still has difficult areas for class 3 rigs.:thumbsup:

Next comp is Nov 24th. Doors at 8am; crawl at 9am.


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow, so many different forums for this stuff to keep track of.


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

Most of the winter scale series is being handled by the Keystone RC club. More information available at keystone-rc.com


----------



## crazydave76 (Nov 21, 2010)

Yup there's a bunch Ryan.

Got some pics of the redesigned Rock Crawl.:dude:


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

crazydave76 said:


> Yup there's a bunch Ryan.
> 
> Got some pics of the redesigned Rock Crawl.:dude:


Yep I do, and I posted them all on Keystone RC forums.


----------



## crazydave76 (Nov 21, 2010)

Also up on the shop Facebook page as well.:thumbsup:

http://www.facebook.com/BigDogRC


----------



## crazydave76 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Big Dog Comp #2*

Scores from today's comp.

*Class 2 Scaler:*

Course #1
1. Adam V. -35
2. Josh -24
3. Nick -8
4. Jessica -1
5. Dave +3 - 4:48
6. Ryan +3 - 5:08
7. Eli +11 - DNF
8. Mark +11 - DNF
9. Adam N. +13
10. Chris 50 - DNS
11. Johnny 50 - DNS
12. Harry 50 - DNS
13. Rich 50 - DNS
14. Danny 50 - DNS

Course #2
1. Ryan -34
2. Dave -21
3. Eli -20
4. Adam N. -7
5. Adam V. -6
6. Nick +2
7. Mark +5 - DNF
8. Josh +7 - DNF
9. Jessica +18 - DNF
10. Chris 50 - DNS
11. Johnny 50 - DNS
12. Harry 50 - DNS
13. Rich 50 - DNS
14. Danny 50 - DNS

Course #2
1. Ryan -9
2. Adam V. -8
3. Josh -6
4. Adam N. +20
5. Eli +26 - Point out
6. Dave +34 - Point out
7. Mark +35 - DNF
8. NIck +39 - DNF
9. Jessica +40 - Time Out - DNF
10. Chris 50 - DNS
11. Johnny 50 - DNS
12. Harry 50 - DNS
13. Rich 50 - DNS
14. Danny 50 - DNS

Totals for the day
1. Adam V. -49
2. Ryan -40
3. Josh -23
4. Dave +16
5. Eli +17
6. Adam N. +26
7. Nick +33
8. Mark +51
9. Jessica +57
10. Chris 150 - DNS
11. Johnny 150 - DNS
12. Harry 150 - DNS
13. Rich 150 - DNS
14. Danny 150 - DNS

*Class 3 Scaler:*

Course #1
1. Josh -5
2. Adam +8 - Point out @ gate 9
3. Ryan +8 - Point out @ gate 7
4. Mark +21 - Point out @ gate 6

Course #2
1. Adam +8 - Point out @ gate 9
2. Ryan +10 - Time Out
3. Josh +19 - Point out @ gate 4
4. Mark +25 - Point out @ gate 4

Course #3
1. Josh -27
2. Ryan -26
3. Adam -13
4. Mark +27 - Time Out

Totals for the day
1. Josh -13
2. Ryan -8
3. Adam +3
4. Mark +73


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

Keystone RC club is discussing some different things for the next scaler comp which will be on December 15th. Jump over to the club forums and see what's up.

http://keystone-rc.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=436


----------



## crazydave76 (Nov 21, 2010)

Comp this Sat the 15th. Doors open at 8am. Starts at 9am.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

what size class's do you let run in the crawling.

will any 4wd truck be able to race?


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

edward 2 said:


> what size class's do you let run in the crawling.
> 
> will any 4wd truck be able to race?


We run Class 2 and Class 3 scalers based on the SORRCA Rules.

http://www.sorrca.com/rules.php


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

BD Winter Series Scale Comp #3 - Class 2
50 denotes a did not start on the course, this means the driver was not there usually.

Course 1

1st Adam V. 7
2nd Eli 15
3rd Goldwing 15
4th Ryan 15
5th Johm M 17
6th Johnny 18
7th Josh 19
8th Dave 21
9th Chris 24
10th Nick 27
11th Adam N. 50
12th Danny 50
13th Harry 50
14th Jessica 50
15th Mark 50
16th Rich 50


Course 2

1st Ryan -10
2nd Josh -6
3rd Goldwing 2
4th Adam V. 9
5th Johnny 12
6th Dave 13
7th Johm M 15
8th Chris 18
9th Nick 19
10th Eli 21
11th Adam N. 50
12th Danny 50
13th Harry 50
14th Jessica 50
15th Mark 50
16th Rich 50


Course 3

1st Josh -22
2nd Adam V. -19
3rd Johnny -16
4th Ryan 1
5th Dave 5
6th Nick 8
7th Eli 11
8th Goldwing 13
9th Johm M 13
10th Chris 16
11th Adam N. 50
12th Danny 50
13th Harry 50
14th Jessica 50
15th Mark 50
16th Rich 50



Totals for the day

1st Josh -9
2nd Adam V. -3
3rd Ryan 6
4th Johnny 14
5th Goldwing 30
6th Dave 39
7th Johm M 45
8th Eli 47
9th Nick 54
10th Chris 58
11th Adam N. 150
12th Danny 150
13th Harry 150
14th Jessica 150
15th Mark 150
16th Rich 150


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

BD Winter Series Scale Comp #3 - Class 3
Course #1

1st Goldwing -26
2nd Ryan -18
3rd Josh -9 - T.O. @ Gate 9
4th Adam -7
5th Mark 50 - DNS/Was not present


Course #2

1st Goldwing -34
2nd Josh -7 - T.O. @ Gate 9
3rd Ryan -2 - DNF @ Gate 3 (Rig failure)
4th Adam -2 - T.O. @ gate 6 (Rig Failure)
5th Mark 50 - DNS/Was not Present


Course #3

No 3rd Course this time


Totals for the day

1st Goldwing -60
2nd Ryan -20
3rd Josh -16
4th Adam -9
5th Mark 100


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

what class's will the tuff truck be ?
will st. trucks be able to run ?

and what type of course will be used ?


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

Tough truck will most likely be Class 2 and Class 3 or possibly only Class 2 scalers.

Last one we did was limited to Class 2 only since more people have those already and it made it a bit more fair.


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

*Footage from last scale comp*


----------



## crazydave76 (Nov 21, 2010)

Comp #4 tomorrow at Big Dog. Doors open at 8, with competition starting at 9. Going to be a good turnout from the sounds of it.


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

COMP #4 Score:

Class 2:
Totals for the day

1st Adam V. -85
2nd Ryan -63
3rd Chris -27
4th Jester -21
5th Nick -20
6th Johnny -13
7th Dave 3
8th Eli 11
9th Sue 26
10th John M 28
11th Ben 86
12th Adam N. 150
13th Goldwing 150
14th Mark 150
15th Jessica 150
16th Rich 150
17th Danny 150
18th Harry 150
19th Josh 150

Class 3:
Totals for day

1st Ryan -37
2nd Adam -8
3rd Josh 40
4th Dave 78
5th Goldwing 150
6th Mark 150


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

*COmp Feb 23rd*

Comp #5 is Feb 23rd. Doors open at 8am and competition starts at 9am.

Dave and I pretty much finished up the courses today. The course builders can lay down the gates and rearrange as needed to make it work. Start dreaming up some courses. I know I have a few ideas. ;-)


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

Scaler Winter Points Series comp #5 scores

Class 2
1st Adam V. -87
2nd Ryan -49
3rd Johnny -36
4th Eli -26
5th Nick -17
6th John M -15
7th Jason 13
8th Chris 14
9th Sue 30
10th Dave 150 DNS
11th Josh 150 DNS
12th Jester 150 DNS
13th Adam N. 150 DNS
14th Goldwing 150 DNS
15th Mark 150 DNS
16th Jessica 150 DNS
17th Ben 150 DNS
18th Rich 150 DNS
19th Danny 150 DNS
20th Harry 150 DNS

Class 3
1st Adam -1
2nd Ryan 12
3rd Josh 34
4th Mike 90
5th Chris W. 102
6th Dave 150 DNS
7th Goldwing 150 DNS
8th Mark 150 DNS


----------



## crazydave76 (Nov 21, 2010)

edward 2 said:


> what class's will the tuff truck be ?
> will st. trucks be able to run ?
> 
> and what type of course will be used ?


Randy, think Top Truck Challenge type competition. Mud Bog, Tank Trap, Obstacle Course, Mini Rubicon, Sled Pull. This is what Ryan is refering to.


----------

